#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Ignore knopje ....

## JeroentjE

Het is al wel eens aan de orde gekomen geloof ik, al dan niet serieus, of het mogelijk is een ignore knopje op het forum te mikken .. 

En wanneer je dan op het forum komt en .. (ik noem maar wat) naar het licht (of geluid, kan ook) forum gaat, dat dan niet inneens alle onderwerpen paars zijn, en dat dat ook nog eens komt door 1 auteur die werkelijk nix te melden heeft ... (ik noem geen namen) ..

Tja ...

----------

